# WebGL Implementation Firefox



## Skid (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich befasse mich privat mit O3D, jedoch habe ich jetzt erfahren dass Google den Service von O3D einstellen will und stattdessen auf WebGL zurückgreifen möchte. Jetzt habe ich versucht das WebGL Plugin für Firefox zu finden und zu installieren, jedoch wurde ich hier nicht recht fündig sondern bekam DAS als Resultat nach der Google-Suche.

Was mich jetzt wundert ist die Sache, dass ich für WebGL Minefield installieren muss und WebGL nicht standardmäßig über Firefox laufen lassen kann. 
Gibt es hier irgendwelche Möglichkeiten, welche nicht die Installation von Minefield nötig macht ?

Grüße und Danke,
SkiD.


----------



## Bullja (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Skid,
die Unterstützung für WebGL ist nicht als Plugin für Firefox verfügbar. Wie Du aber schon gesagt hast, kann man WebGL im Moment in Mozilla Minefield "genießen". Spätestens mit der Veröffentlichung von Firefox 4 kann man WebGL in Firefox nutzen.

Viele Grüße


----------

